# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Собрание анекдотов и высказываний

## inigraf

В свободное время занимаюсь разработкой сайта с анекдотами и высказываниями.
На сайте собраны "отборные" анекдоты и высказывания, те, что мне понравились и которыми захотелось поделиться.

Меня интересует любые пожелания и критика, ошибки на сайте, предложения по улучшению и всё, что пожелаете нужным сказать.

Адрес сайта: http://www.iniline.ru

----------


## Slater

:D:D:D:good:понравилось!

----------


## mazatrackers

rss ещё и было бы круть:)

----------


## inigraf

> rss ещё и было бы круть


RSS ленты есть - 2 штуки, с фильтром и без фильтра :)
Они там снизу...

А где вы обычно смотрите наличие RSS на сайте?

Скрин сайта, пред-пред новогодней версии:

----------


## Dezire

Хорошо бы добавить сортировку по группам))

----------


## inigraf

> Хорошо бы добавить сортировку по группам))


Не совсем понял, а это как?

Для меня сортировкой являются метки, а на какие группы ещё можно разбить? :)

----------


## Dezire

Ну, группы примерно те же, что и метки, но более ... систематизированы, что ли... В общем, метки - это чисто отдельно взятые слова из анекдотов, а группы - это темы анекдотов :)

----------


## inigraf

> Ну, группы примерно те же, что и метки, но более ... систематизированы, что ли... В общем, метки - это чисто отдельно взятые слова из анекдотов, а группы - это темы анекдотов


Спасибо! Взял на заметку для проектировки и разработки :)

----------


## Dezire

> Спасибо! Взял на заметку для проектировки и разработки


Да, так лучше будет ;)

----------


## ArtemK2

Спасибо, посмеялсо :)
Подписался на РСС.

----------

